# therm and vents and grate



## engineman (Jun 28, 2014)

can anyone suggest the best thermometer for fitting thro a hole with a back nut

also, are there any ready made air vents available

cant seem to be able to locate a 35cm coal grate??

thanks

Bob


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello.  Glad to have you in the "family".  Most of those therms are WAY off.  IF you buy one make sure it is adjustable.  I would recommend the Maverick dual probe digital therm and forget the therm in the smoker.  I read through all your posts, I don't understand you question about the air vents and the 35cm coal grate.  Are you talking about 2 different things?  Some pictures of what you are trying to achieve or a detailed description would be helpful.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## engineman (Jun 28, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  Glad to have you in the "family".  Most of those therms are WAY off.  IF you buy one make sure it is adjustable.  I would recommend the Maverick dual probe digital therm and forget the therm in the smoker.  I read through all your posts, I don't understand you question about the air vents and the 35cm coal grate.  Are you talking about 2 different things?  Some pictures of what you are trying to achieve or a detailed description would be helpful.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


hi Danny, just wondering if the weber style vents are available off the shelf, cant seem to find any, also a coal grate to fit in the ash pan in the gourmet

Bob


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello.  Check out the link below.  These folks have all sorts of Weber parts and we get a little discount.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/161774/discount


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 29, 2014)

A dual probe therm is he best choice but if you want a more permanent therm, Tel Tru BBQ Thermometers are know accurate and adjustable. See link... https://www.google.com/webhp?source...&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=tel tru bbq thermometer uk

A Charcoal Basket is easily made with Expanded Steel...


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Engineman, welcome to the forum.

Smokin Monkey


----------

